# %$#@&* Airlines



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

After spending an eternity in O'Hare a couple of weeks ago I'm cooling my heels in Denver now. Flew from Reno to Denver for a connecting flight which was cancelled. Luckily, they got us on a Frontier flight at 7:00 so we only have to spend 6 hours here. At least we don't have to spend the night and catch the flight at 5:00 AM tomorrow. My wife tells me that if I get back into flying I can just call the divorce atty. first but getting current is looking better all the time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I hate it when that happens. That sucks and you feel so helpless. They got you cornered and can't do a thing about it when that happens. 

I leave next Friday (not this one, but July 10th) for hopefully my last overseas trip. I was asked to do another project in China in next couple or few years and I told them NO!. They want me to commit, but will not commit this time. Lesson learned. My management also supports my stance, so I have a choice still and retirement is next option. I've had enough of overseas traveling to last me a last time unless if is a nice resort area and little work is involved. 

Hurry back home. Too many here are gone and needs to be turning something to post here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am still around just not doing any turning yet. Too much other stuff needs doing.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm still around but not turning. It's just too dang hot in the garage to work. gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm here and turning !! Have a pen project going on and finish on a hollowed piece. Noticed several days in a row that it was 101 in my garage in the evening--which is a good reason to about daylight.LL


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

galvbay said:


> I'm still around but not turning. It's just too dang hot in the garage to work. gb


Yep, went by to check on you a couple days ago... Garage door was up but no workers inside. Just had to replace the ac in my shop because every time I would turn something... If I had to re-chuck it... it would be warped from the heat. That and my drinks get hot too fast.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GameThumper said:


> That and my drinks get hot too fast.


The real reason no one is turning right now ! LOL

I'm busy, just not taking the time to photo any of it. I have two AC units going and still the best I can get is about 85 and that takes an hour of AC.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, the geezer's been tryin'..but mainly trying to keep up with orders from my two 'salesladies' and, to be honest, the biz end of it takes the fun out of it..but they can use the $$$.

Also june 30 is the end of my REAL biz year and that week is always a madhouse. Have to inventory and been doing it for almost 60 years and it's always been hell. Ever try counting a few hundred thousand pills ? LOL.. but it's gotta be accurate so I'll have a sound figure to know how much $$$ to send "O" so he can pass it on to Wall Street....:headknock

The heat...and about 20 pounds I've put on this year (re-discovered how delicious Blue Bell and cakes are) have just kinda sapped me. Gonna try to slim down and see if my old spark and vigor won't come back..LOL...(Course, it could be that I am just gettin' older than dirt):rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Made it home finally - landed a little after 10:00 PM. Flight actually turned out good - Frontier put us on an Airbus 318 (I think) and it was fairly comfortable. Seats were a little wider (good for my fat butt) and a little more legroom. Beats the other cattle cars we had been flying. Got a couple of days of office work to catch up on now then maybe I can do something in the shop. Biggreen finished my storage sheds so I need to move a bunch of stuff out of the shop and make some room to work in. I'll try to post pics of his handiwork soon.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good you made it back home. I agree, I like wide seats. Guess the only good thing about flying overseas is that when going abroad, we go First Class or Business Class and the seats and service is so much better. Also, I have lately racked up enough reward miles and status that I automatically get upgraded on any flight here in the US but really don't travel much other than recently. I'm sure it feels good to be back home again and can kick back and enjoy being home.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see ya made it back Home Safely Mate!! I am still stuck in good ole Saint John New Brunswick till maybe This coming Monday? Crossing my fingers, July 14 down to Chili.. Looks like I will just be in for a few days?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Chili? What could you possibly do in Chili? Wow, now that is not the normal work place to go. Kinda sounds nice though.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, (Liquified Natural Gas) I am sure Chili is nice but i will be going during there winter.. I am sure it will be cold!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Glad you made it back. That traveling is always an adventure.

It is hot, but I may finally get to turn something soon. Got a commitment from the wife to help me get all the kid junk out of the garage tomorrow. It didn't hurt that her sister asked me to make her something either. The wife would do anything for her sister...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Robert - sure hope you make it home soon. Seems like you've been gone a long time. Most of my travels are short trips and I've reached the point that I'd rather cover most of my territory by car rather than fly. Just getting to hate commercial air travel and I think it's getting worse.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It is looking good for Monday!! I have high hopes!! I am with you Viking and it drizes my wife crazy, I would rather drive 12 hours than fly for 2!!!! Besides I like to look at the sceniere nothing like looking out into an ole East Texas Pasture and seeing an old 5 window Chevy pickup parked under a tree along with all the other cars long forgotten about, or an old barn slowly comming down that someone built with there bare hands to many years ago to count.. thats the stuff i miss when i fly!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I hope you make it back Monday as planned. I'm sure the wife and kids are eager to have you home for a few days and we haven't seen a new steak turner in months !


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I't duck calls, BUT most of all that little RED HEADED girl with the pink nail polish I want to see pictures of. LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it is gonna be iffy still on Monday unless a Mirical happens.LOL I dont think i will have time to get in the shop before i head out again... But if i do, i will be posting up!!! As well as my little red head!!! When she gets pens down all on her own i can start her on duck calls.. LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Viking 100% ^*^%&^%$&^#$ Airports!!!!!

For your ammusment!!!!!

I thought I was gonna surpise the little ones and momma by comming home a day early.. :bounce:

BUT!


1047 PM 7-5-09
I am currently sitting at the park and ride awaiting my spare key for my truck to arrive!! Apparently my luggage was sent to Halifax instead of Houston..HMMM can anyone guess where my truck keys are??? :headknock

No more surprise.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I guess i have to laugh nothing else i can do!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the club. Sorry to hear that you're stuck - hope you've made it home by now. I sure miss the days when I could walk out to my plane, take off when I wanted and land close to home with my luggage in the back. I'll admit, there were a couple of times when I was delayed due to weather - wouldn't fly even with instruments but at least I wasn't stuck in the airport. Unfortunately, it seems delays and problems are getting to be the norm rather than the exception - or maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy.


----------

